# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  hey-mon did you make it back to TB??

## johng

hey-mon,

Did you make it back to Treasure Beach this Feb-March?? How does it compare to last year?? Any photos and news would be great to see.

Positive Vibration

johng

----------


## hey_mon

Hey Johng,

Just got back last night, 6 nights in Negril and 8 nights in Treasure Beach.  Can you see the scales tipping here???  Negril was busy and Treasure Beach was relaxed, wonderful and easy on the pocketbook.  We stayed at a villa at the end of Old Wharf Rd called Villa Optima.  Beautiful location on Calabash Bay overlooking the water and able to swim there.  Waters are a little rougher but the views were spectacular.  Our friends stayed at your old haunt, Sunsetand they had the upstairs suite they shared with another couple of friends.  Loved the location, views and raved about Cory and his staff.  We ate at Diner Delicious, Jack Sprats, Frenchmans, Jakes, and of course Smurfs for breakfast one day, although it was a 45 minute walk it was worth every hot minute!!!  We had a couple of fantastic girls that cooked up a storm for us with all the traditional dishes, mackerel rundown, callaloo and salt fish, brown stew chicken, curried shrimp, dumpling, bammy, etc so ate more meals in than out. People still ask how you are as opposed to whatcantheysell you and are genuinely interested in hearing about us and sharing their stories.   Love the relaxed vibe, and am already planning next years trip.  Two weeks in Treasure Beach but woul like to start with one week in the Portland area and then come to Treasure Beach via the east coast as we have not seen that area as yet.  Will put some pics up once I finish my up of Blue Mountain coffee laced with Sangsters......the only way to ease back into reality till next years trek

----------


## johng

hey-mon,

Thanks for your update and it sounds like you had a great time. Glad to hear that you found a nice spot for yourself at Villa Optima and that your friends had fun at Sunset. To have cooks do their thing is great especially in TB with all the fresh fish.

I have two friends from Germany that are going to TB next week and staying for a week at Jakes and then a week in Negril. Looking forward to their impressions as first time visitors to JA.

Let me know next year as you plan your trip including Portland as I have some friends in the mountains there if you fancy some cool times (literally) and fresh Blue Mountain Coffee.

Please do post some photos of your trip if you find the time.

Best,
johng

----------


## Vince

Ready for some TB action mon :Wink:

----------


## hey_mon

```
[PHP][/PHP]
```



We rented Villa Optima in Treasure Beach and it was fantastic.  Three bedrooms all with their own full washrooms, big living area, well stocked kitchen with two beautiful girls from the area that could cook up a storm.  They did the shopping and we paid for the groceries.  That was one of my favorite parts of the holiday, no cooking!!!  We were right across the street from the beach at the end of Old Wharf Rd and also had our own pool.  We ate in most days as the girls cooked two meals a day for us, but we still managed to eat at Smurfs, Delicious Diner, Frenchmans, Jack sprats, and Jakes!!!  We walked from our place to Smurfs, 45 minutes each way so zero calories consumed that breakfast, and actually walked from Frenchmans Bay to Great Bay on a regular basis, stopping to swim, grab a cold beer or play a game of dominos or two!  So much to see, weather was perfect and the people are so genuine in Treasure Beach.  Saw a lot of repeat visitors from last year also.  Weather was hot hot hot and enjoyed lobster at Frenchmans, beef stew at Delicious Diner, Lobster Pizza at Jack Sprats and Peppered Chicken at Jakes.  Also enjoyed mackerel rundown, callaloo omelettes with bacon and jerk sausages, dumpling, breakfast biscuits, chicken soup, salads and fruit plates daily, pancakes, eggs, pork stew, jerk chicken, curried shrimp, brown chicken stew......oh how I miss Trudy and Shanique and the aromas from the kitchen.

----------


## hey_mon

Why are my pics sideways....

----------


## johng

hey-mon,

Thanks so much for the pics and the write up. Sideways doesn't matter as I get the picture so not to worry on your end!! It looks like Villa Optima was Optimal, how many people stayed with you?? I checked Optima on-line and it seems like an awesome spot. TB is such a nice area and positive vibe. I first visited there in 1981 but didn't stay over just stopped there on a road trip. Needless to say it was very quiet there but it has matured nicely since due to the local community working together to keep it as nice as possible. The Sports Park is quite a good idea and it has brought it many different sports teams from tennis, cricket, soccer, basketball and even baseball to work out and train there. I also understand that it is a popular Yoga destination in TB also. All in all a wonderful place!!

As I mentioned I have friends from Germany (a couple) headed to TB Saturday and after 6 nights heading to Negril. I haven't said too much about the differences in style and I am interested in their feedback as far as experience goes. For them it is strictly a chill trip with laying out and totally relaxing to re charge their batteries. I'll be sure and let you know how their trip turned out in a couple weeks time.

Thanks again for the pics and if you have more to share it would be great and appreciated.

Irie,
johng

----------


## Rumghoul

Our scales tipped several years ago - now just spend 9 days or so in TB.  We were there in February - very quiet but always a great time.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul, very nice pictures and beautiful property!! I live in New England and we just got a foot of snow yesterday, I wish so much I could be down in TB. 

How long a ride is it from the airport in MoBay to TB in time?? I usually fly into Kingston and drive the new highway until Mandeville and then the smaller road down to TB about 3.5 hours or so.

hey-mon, please post more pictures if you have any, it doesn't matter sideways or not.

Thanks you all!!

johng

----------


## Rumghoul

I live in Mid-Michigan - we got a dusting of snow but very cold.  Mobay airport to TB about 2-2.5 hours depending on the route and traffic - we always stop in Black River at the grocery store to stock up.  We use Treasure Tours, we don't drive ourselves.

----------


## johng

Rumghoul,

thanks for your prompt replies, it must be a pretty ride from MoBay to TB. Having a driver makes a lot of sense, driving in JA is a challange. Thanks again for your info.

Regards,
johng

----------


## hey_mon

We do the same with drivers.....when we are on holidays, we are on holidays.  As my husband likes to say...."I drank all the red stripe and ate all the chickens!!!"  Drinking all the red stripe negates the drive!  In all honesty, the left hand drive throws us and we leave it to the experts.  The drive from Treasure Beach to Montego Bay is beUtifully terrifying for me.  I love the mountains but they do scare the living s&$@ out of me but I really do love it.  I take pics but they cannot grab the beauty you see or the vibe you feel.  I have felt torn that Negril has lost the lustre for me but Treasure Beach is what I remember falling in love with the first time round. That said....here are some more sideways pics...lol

----------


## hey_mon

Honestly, posting pics here is like a whole new vacation.....lol.  This was a long walk from Frenchmans bay to Great Bay.  Had a great game of dominos there.......almost won!!

----------


## johng

hey-mon, nice pictures especially the beach walk with the trademark hat!! Yes driving in Jamaica is an effort and the drivers there know the roads, the dangerous spots and the potholes. No need to rent a car if it isn't absolutely necessary.

I fully understand you and your husbands attraction to TB. The local residents work very hard to make sure you feel safe and have a great time hence your feelings about returning. Having said that Treasure Beach is still sort of a hidden gem. Very glad you guys had a great trip.

----------


## hey_mon

> Our scales tipped several years ago - now just spend 9 days or so in TB.  We were there in February - very quiet but always a great time.


Hey Rumghoul, can I ask where you stayed this year?  Years past?  Always looking for new properties and new sights!

----------


## Rumghoul

We started going to Jakes (back when it had four rooms I believe) - we split time between Negril and TB.  Then we decided we could rent a place so we rented Villa Arcdia which we really enjoyed.  Someone booked it for a month so we tried Terrazas (I don't believe it is a rental any more).  Well, once I was on the water side I got spoiled.  Terrazas was too big for two anyway (it was 3 br) so he next year we tried Villa Du Soleil - have been there the last four years and are booked for next year.  The size is good for my husband and I (2 br 1 bath) and it has a veranda over the ocean which is really nice.  We love Shantel (the cook) and Papa (Everton - the caretaker).  Very good people - as most are in TB.

That must have been a long walk to Great Bay!!!  We rent bikes (bicycles not motor) and went to Great Bay this year - we had never been there before. Pretty cool - as are most places in TB.

----------


## TAH

> We started going to Jakes (back when it had four rooms I believe) - we split time between Negril and TB.  Then we decided we could rent a place so we rented Villa Arcdia which we really enjoyed.  Someone booked it for a month so we tried Terrazas (I don't believe it is a rental any more).  Well, once I was on the water side I got spoiled.  Terrazas was too big for two anyway (it was 3 br) so he next year we tried Villa Du Soleil - have been there the last four years and are booked for next year.  The size is good for my husband and I (2 br 1 bath) and it has a veranda over the ocean which is really nice.  We love Shantel (the cook) and Papa (Everton - the caretaker).  Very good people - as most are in TB.
> 
> That must have been a long walk to Great Bay!!!  We rent bikes (bicycles not motor) and went to Great Bay this year - we had never been there before. Pretty cool - as are most places in TB.


If you didn't find it then; at the far end of Great Bay there is a trail up Pedro Bluff that is pretty awesome.

----------


## Rumghoul

We did not find it (but weren't really looking).  Is it the stairway at the far end of Great Bay?  I saw some stairs and a wooden rail but didn't check it out.

----------


## Spiff

Pedro Bluff Hike:  

We will be at Lyric this December.  Counting the days.

----------


## johng

Spiff, Nice pictures!! Treasure Beach area is so cool!!

----------


## TAH

> We did not find it (but weren't really looking).  Is it the stairway at the far end of Great Bay?  I saw some stairs and a wooden rail but didn't check it out.


That's the one! You can see it in the above pic's. It's a very cool little hike, not very long though. If you're a bit adventurous, you can climb up to the very top but there's no real trail after a certain point. Another good one is to hike down the trail at Lovers Leap, but get there real early and bring lots of water.

----------


## ohliz

<3 <3 <3 to all of these photos!

----------


## johng

ohliz,

Some familiar sights in TB. Enjoy!!

[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------


## ohliz

Beautiful, thank you John!

That looks like Jack Sprat beach second-from-last. I never swim there...how is it?

----------


## johng

ohliz,

Thanks for your compliment!! Yes that is the beach in front of Jack Sprat. As is all along Treasure Beach one has to take care while swimming because of possible under currents but this beach seemed quite nice and safe.

----------


## ohliz

I know everyone says that and I'm sure it's true - I know people have drowned - but I've swum on every beach from Great Bay to Billy's Bay (except that one by Jack Sprat lol), and even with big waves, no problem. Often it's like a bathtub. 

I do swim well and grew up on the east coast - beaches on Long Island, Cape Cod, etc - much much stronger undertows and waves than JA.

----------


## johng

ohliz,

You have experience swimming that many visitors to JA do not. I remember a few years ago a child drowned right down the beach from Sunset Resort. I don't know any circumstances but do know that swimming in Treasure Beach is a lot more challenging than say Negril.

My best advice is always swim with a partner and always be prepared for the worst. Another time and place to be sober!!

----------


## TAH

I'd agree with johng, though I have swam in several spots in and around TB. You have to learn to read the water, and the shoreline to spot rip currents. There are at least two places on Frenchman's that have a nasty rip, and it gets worse with weather and incoming/outgoing tides. Avoid sections where the beach comes to a point. Watch where the waves break, and avoid the areas immediately to either side. Usually you will see sand and silt stirred up and being pulled out to sea, definitely avoid those spots.

----------


## mjc12771

Hey_Mon
We are think about Villa Optima winter 2018.  You said the walk is 45 min to what looks like one of the furthest places.  Is this along a rode or the beach?  Just a couple more questions: Can you walk the along the water very far or does it turn rocky.  How far is Jack's? I've been looking at maps and that seems to be a center point.  We really love Negril but want a more slow paced quieter area and think Treasure Bay is just what we are looking for.  I just love walking so want to be able to still do that.  Meaning traffic wise or to many rocky areas on beach.

Thanks

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

There is no traffic in Treasure Beach. You can walk the beach from Calabash Bay to the Old Warf area, that can be an  hour walk. There are some nice swimming coves. From  Frenchmens Bay you walk the road west to Billys Bay where you can walk a good distance on the beach.

----------


## hey_mon

As mentioned, you can walk either beach or road.  At times you will have to hit the road for a bit as the beach is not doable, but the traffic is minimal.  I would say from Villa Optima to Jack Sprats it was 15-20 minute walk, nice way to walk off dinner, but a flashlight is a handy tool.  Villa Optimas road can be very dark and streetlights far and few.  If you are looking for something more central, Sunset Resort is lovely.  We are staying next door this year at Lyric Villa for a week and trying out Villa De Sable for a week.  No shortage of lovely properties in Treasure Beach.  We have stayed at Katamah and friends stayed at Treasure Beach Hotel, something for every one and every budget in Treasure Beach.  Negril is getting too busy, too pricey and just too much for my liking these days.  Love the quiet chill vibe in TB.

----------


## Treasure BeachBum

We have stayed at Treasure Beach Hotel two times in the off season and have had the grounds and two pools to our selves.

----------


## mjc12771

hey_mom I sent a PM with a questions about Villa Optima hope your able to answer.  Thanks in advance.

----------


## johng

Any news from the South Coast Lately?? How are things in TB???

----------


## Rumghoul

hey_mon - that sounds like a great split - we have thought about that.  One week at Lyric and of course my week at Villa Du Soleil.  Enjoy!!!!!

----------


## hey_mon

Looking forward to it these days as the sun goes down earlier and the snow is only a few days away....February 24th to March 3 at villa de la sable and then March 3-March 10 at villa optima!  Arriving with another couple on the 24th and then joined by our 21 and 25 yr old sons the second week!!  Starting to feel real!  When do you guys go down?

----------


## Spiff

> hey_mon - that sounds like a great split - we have thought about that.  One week at Lyric and of course my week at Villa Du Soleil.  Enjoy!!!!!


Rumghoul  we will be at Lyric in early December!  Really looking forward to it.   Have you stayed there? If so, how did you like it?

----------


## Rumghoul

Sorry Spiff - have never stayed there but it looks like a nice property - great location too very close to everything

----------


## mjc12771

We are staying at Villa Optima Jan26-Feb 4 can’t wait. First time to Treasure Beach and renting a place.

----------


## Rumghoul

Villa Optima looks nice!  I am sure you will enjoy it - we love renting in TB

----------

